# Hobby 600 Manuals/fuses



## arm (Sep 27, 2010)

First time trying this, so if it's rubbish - SORRY

I have a 1992 Hobby 600. I am experiencing problems getting fuse holders - can anyone help?

Also can anyone suggest where I might be able to get an English version of the manual, and a Peugeot J5 manual.

Thanks

Tony


----------

